# Fish oil storage



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

Where do you guys/gals store your fish oil caps? I had been keeping mine on the counter but I realized the lamp hanging above was heating the fish oil causing it to become sticky/smelly. I don't know it this denatured it in any way. I have a new jar coming soon, I'm thinking of storing it in my fridge, is this ok?


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 13, 2006)

Fridge.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 13, 2006)

doesnt make much of a difference as far as I know, does it? as long as they arent heated like fufu's were


----------



## fufu (Jul 15, 2006)

My fish oil threads get no love.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 15, 2006)

fridge and make sure you take 400-800 ius vitamin E a day other wise you will be asking for major liver problems if they go rancid.. If you feel digestion slowling down  STOP THEM IMMEDIATELY...Learn from this idiot taking flaxseed oil and heating it up in microwave cost me alot


----------



## fufu (Jul 15, 2006)

hardasnails1973 said:
			
		

> fridge and make sure you take 400-800 ius vitamin E a day other wise you will be asking for major liver problems if they go rancid.. If you feel digestion slowling down  STOP THEM IMMEDIATELY...Learn from this idiot taking flaxseed oil and heating it up in microwave cost me alot



Thanks alot. Hopefully keeping them in the fridge will keep them safe.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 16, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Where do you guys/gals store your fish oil caps? I had been keeping mine on the counter but I realized the lamp hanging above was heating the fish oil causing it to become sticky/smelly. I don't know it this denatured it in any way. I have a new jar coming soon, I'm thinking of storing it in my fridge, is this ok?



Even when I keep my Fish Oil at room temperature they can become sticky.

I keep them in the fridge.


----------



## hellomralex (Jul 17, 2006)

shoot cause my fishoil smells really bad. i keep everything in my room cept my room gets really hot sometimes(bay areeeaaaa). should i keep all my vitamins etc in the fridge? (calcium, multivitamin, flaxseed, fish, vit c)


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 18, 2006)

When should one take fish oil?  In the morning?  Before working out?


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> When should one take fish oil?  In the morning?  Before working out?



It is a fat, so you can use it with most meals I guess. I usually have three x2 a day with meals.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 18, 2006)

2 with every meal is awesome.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> It is a fat, so you can use it with most meals I guess. I usually have three x2 a day with meals.




Wow, I am way behind.

1 pill in the morning.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 19, 2006)

hardasnails1973 said:
			
		

> fridge and make sure you take 400-800 ius vitamin E a day other wise you will be asking for major liver problems if they go rancid.. If you feel digestion slowling down  STOP THEM IMMEDIATELY...Learn from this idiot taking flaxseed oil and heating it up in microwave cost me alot



*harasnails1973:*

I know what "rancid" means but can you be specific as to: what 'rancid' is with fish oil pills.


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2006)

Mmm I put my new ones in the fridge, the fish taste is pretty much nonexistant when they are cold.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2006)

I keep mine on the counter.. but the basement rarely gets above 65*


----------

